# Laws of the UAE?



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

I am a dual citizen of both the USA and UAE. I had lost contact with my father and recently through a wonderful person on this forum started contact with him again. Any ways he has invited me to go visit him in UAE. I am 18 & I am kind of scared that he will not allow me to leave UAE on my own free will once getting there. Kind of like the movie " Not With Out My Daughter" In the past he attempted to take me from the states without my mother's knowledge. Does anyone have any idea if he can keep my there if I don't want to stay.

Thanks,
N.A.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes! I dislike this place but its not THAT bad.... Little less movie watching!

You should really do some reading about this place. You will have no issues leaving. Emiratis that I have met have all pretty much been very very nice people.


----------



## lisnsr (Mar 18, 2010)

I want to thank you for your response. But my question is ligit. My mother has friends who are stuck over in UAE because the spouse will not allow the children to leave the UAE. They might be nice people but will a whole diffrent mind set.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*Wow*



lisnsr said:


> I am a dual citizen of both the USA and UAE. I had lost contact with my father and recently through a wonderful person on this forum started contact with him again. Any ways he has invited me to go visit him in UAE. I am 18 & I am kind of scared that he will not allow me to leave UAE on my own free will once getting there. Kind of like the movie " Not With Out My Daughter" In the past he attempted to take me from the states without my mother's knowledge. Does anyone have any idea if he can keep my there if I don't want to stay.
> 
> Thanks,
> N.A.



If you have genuine concerns and he honestly wants to re-connect, then maybe he should pony up for a trip to the US. Try letting him know your position and the movie you just saw . But seriously, be careful and hopefully you have a safe and successful reunion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are a grown adult. You can come and go as you please from this country with your passport. 

Those women are not stuck here. They can come and go of their own free will as well. The rights of children are a different matter but you will not have any issue with this.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

lisnsr said:


> I want to thank you for your response. But my question is ligit. My mother has friends who are stuck over in UAE because the spouse will not allow the children to leave the UAE. They might be nice people but will a whole diffrent mind set.


Hi Lisnr ... As Jynx has already intimated you are an adult so there should be no issue. In any case, why not email or get in touch with the US embassy here in the UAE ... I am sure they would be able to assist and give the correct on site advice ....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

lisnsr said:


> I am a dual citizen of both the USA and UAE. I had lost contact with my father and recently through a wonderful person on this forum started contact with him again. Any ways he has invited me to go visit him in UAE. I am 18 & I am kind of scared that he will not allow me to leave UAE on my own free will once getting there. Kind of like the movie " Not With Out My Daughter" In the past he attempted to take me from the states without my mother's knowledge. Does anyone have any idea if he can keep my there if I don't want to stay.
> 
> Thanks,
> N.A.


i'm a bit confused... as far as I know if you are loosing your UAE citizenship at the moment you get any other, it can't be dual... do you actually hold UAE passport or only US passport? in both ways if you have your passport and ticket you can leave the country anytime, as long as you reached 18.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I would suggest you have your passport (whichever nationality it is) lodged with someone here that you trust. that would be the only way someone can stop you leaving.

As an aside, why would you want to visit someone who you perceive as a threat to your freedom?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Remember, Americans are a bit different. We do not understand the comings and goings like other countries who travel between places like in europe. 

Sounds like your mother has you a bit scared to visit your father. There is very little to be scared of. Just dont kiss people in public, hold hands, or go stay at home guys home/apartment who isnt your immediate family. 

For a short visit, Dubai is kind of like Vegas, but without the gambling.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you have reservations, why not meet on neutral ground? Rather than you coming over here and in all likelihood you will not enjoy the trip since you will most likely be wondering whether you will be able to leave, why not meet in a neighbouring country, where you are both visitors and consequently obliged to leave at the end of your authorised stay?

Based on what you have written, it appears that there are a few trust issues and this has made you uneasy. Rather than rushing to meet up, why not build the relationship through regular emails, phone calls, letters, etc and actually meet up when you are more comfortable with the relationship?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> If you have reservations, why not meet on neutral ground? Rather than you coming over here and in all likelihood you will not enjoy the trip since you will most likely be wondering whether you will be able to leave, why not meet in a neighbouring country, where you are both visitors and consequently obliged to leave at the end of your authorised stay?
> 
> Based on what you have written, it appears that there are a few trust issues and this has made you uneasy. Rather than rushing to meet up, why not build the relationship through regular emails, phone calls, letters, etc and actually meet up when you are more comfortable with the relationship?


Good reply Maz, spot on !! ...:clap2:


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Good reply Maz, spot on !! ...:clap2:


I concur.


----------

